# UNBELIEVABLE...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please visit our bluevoyage tours from Antalya to natural anchore points and if you wish to the historical places at southern and west coasts of Turkey-Mediterranean(like Caribbeans) :
www.a1line.com
You will find discounted but unbelievable boat tours like your the best dream on board at turquise waters...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Let me reiterate, you can''t speak or write English...you can''t follow rules, established custom or polite suggestions..your site would gag a camel...and exaggeration is a polite discription of your boastings...
GEE...Just the guy for my next voyage...

May the fleas of a thousand camels take up residence in your armpits .
JEF


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No offense, JeFryar, but I find the withering attacks on this gentlemen a little unsettling. Keep in mind he may be from a rural part of Turkey, and his english might be considered something of an accomplishment.
He also may not be familiar with our style of internet protocol. People in other parts of the world work a lot harder to make a buck than we do, so cut the guy some slack. 

I''v also read plenty of posts on these boards from people offering boats and other gear for sale. What''s the difference?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

To me there is a real difference between an individual saying that they have their own boat for sale vs. a commercial concern spamming a bulletin board with 20 or more posts that are added onto innocuous sounding strings. To me there is a real dishonesty to adding a commercial message to bona fide posts. 

I would have considered acceptable if, for the purpose of introducing a new company to the sailing community, he had simply posted a single post saying that he has a boat brokerage and charter company in Turkey with his email address. Instead he chose to clog the boat with commercial posts. Its rude and given the terms of the board, totally without ethics. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff_H,

You''re absolutely right about the terms of this board. Given my short sailing resume, I certainly wouldn''t argue ANY point with the most prolific and experienced contributor to these message boards. You have even took the time to address a couple of my queries in the past, which I find something of an honor. I meant no disrespect to you or anyone else. I guess my gut instinct was that this guy simply didn''t know any better.

Respectfully
Art


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Art

Thanks for your kind words. You may be right that the fellow did not know better than to post commercial posts, and I too was appalled by the attacks on the fellow''s nationality, Turkey. 

Respectfully
Jeff


----------



## brokerage (Jul 19, 2002)

Dear a1line owner,please,nevermind some crazy guys.They have some degrade but,in fact they are really stupid.Because language never problem to talk about ir,important thing is to live some things.Even if they send a reply to my message,I never reply it.Because I was sailing from Antalya to Kas with you in this year.Really,it likes a wonderful dream and me and my family very happy,now.Your and my language is not English but,everytime we agreed with you in every subject.Thank you very much for your services and all of Turkish yachters.Thank you Turkey.B.D.Poblisan-Nevada/USA.


----------

